# Catfish under the rocks



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

All catfish chasers out there,

When do you feel the catfish go under the rocks on the Ohio?

Thanks,

Chad


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Huh?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Channels are done and the blues are in full swing now, Flatties should start the spawn in the next few weeks. If you are referring to Noodling fish with your hands, it is Illegal in Ohio and most states. 

Salmonid


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I don't noodle, just always referred to the spawn as under the rocks by the way they are all tore up after spawning. I know on the creeks I grew up fishing the water temp can be a little different and still trying to figure out the Ohio River.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

From past tournament fishing experience (10 + years) the month of July is probably the overall lowest weights as a rule. So I think they head under in the end of June thru July.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2013)

It honestly depends on the body of water the fish are located in. Catfish start to spawn when the water is 67-72 degrees. The bigger the fish the warmer the water needs to be. All the cats are usually done spawning in Southern Ohio in mid-July.


----------



## Walleye_RBY (Apr 19, 2013)

Now. They were really biting two weeks ago and it has dropped to almost nothing...


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

ABU 22 lbs won at chilo last week ,34#at Westport and I saw another where the bundys got 3rd with 4.8 # July will be a bust if thats the case


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

It always depends on a lot of different things. Like I said overall July seemed to ber the worse. But it could be the last 2 weeks of June & the first couple weeks of July. Or it could be the last week of June thru the first 3 weeks of July. But I just know if I had to take a month off it would be July.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

In Philadelphia the catfish are under the rocks right now. I caught a 6.5 lber two or three days ago pitching a berkley 10 inch worm right to him. Here's some footage if you're interested.


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

I know its probably getting old to some but The effect CF is having on the River is was what I was getting at ,,, ABU I also have seen July as the Slowest


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

Channels are done and the flatheads are mostly done they'll be a few still under but for the most part first week of July is the end for them and blues are have already started their spawn and will go usually till about the third week in July, early August below major dams is an awesome time for blues and flats. Good luck!


----------

